# Foreign Defence Budgets



## Kirkhill (15 Mar 2004)

Just thought for comparison and discussion. 
Keeping track of other nations‘ budgets and modernizations plans.

Norway has become something of an icon for some of our left-wing compatriots.  Something we should aspire to.  We should perhaps encourage this.

The following article describes their modernization plans, including the ability to deploy a full brigade overseas. This from a nation of 4.5 million versus our 31 million.

If we spent as much on defence as them we would spend about 36 BILLION versus our 12 billion.

 http://195.154.204.115/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.1538.1058812216&modele=jdc_34 

Denmark is going through much of the same as Norway.

Have a nice day.


----------

